# Java3D: HUD erstellen



## veritas696 (2. Apr 2009)

Weiß jemand von euch wie man ein HUD in Java3D erstellen kann, also Displayanzeigen die sich immer an der selben Stelle im Fenster befinden. Hab da mal von Canvas2D gelesen, habs aber nicht wirklich gerafft. Möchte in diesem HUD vorallem Text anzeigen.
hat da jemand mal ein kurzes knappes Beispiel (mit Code) wie sowas funktioniert?


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Apr 2009)

Das geht mit J3DGraphics2D
http://www.java-forum.org/grafik-und-spieleprogrammierung/4155-j3dgraphics2d-wo-benutzen.html


----------



## veritas696 (3. Apr 2009)

alles klar, genau das hab ich gesucht  thx !!!


----------

